# The best made from scratch peanut butter cup cookies



## preciouscharm (Dec 4, 2008)

I forget where I got this recipe but it's my favorite AND it's so easy and fast to make! 

                                     1 3/4 cups all-purpose flour 
                                     1/2 teaspoon salt 
                                     1 teaspoon baking soda 
                                     1/2 cup butter, softened 
                                     1/2 cup white sugar 
                                     1/2 cup peanut butter 
                                     1/2 cup packed brown sugar 
                                     1 egg, beaten 
                                     1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
                                     2 tablespoons milk 
                                     40 mini Resse cups 
1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees
2. First mix the flour, salt, and baking soda
3. In a separate bowl, add butter, sugar, peanut butter, and brown sugar, and mix. 
4. Add flour mixture
5. Shape into balls and put into a muffin pan (makes the cookies fluffier!)
6. Bake at 375 degrees for 8 minutes, be careful because these can burn fast. 

Now before doing all this unwrap the resses
So RIGHT after you take the cookies out.... put the resse in the middle of the cookie. 

Here's a pic!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 4, 2008)

those look so so so so so so so delicious!


----------



## SuSana (Dec 4, 2008)

Yummmmm! I <3 peanut butter!


----------



## Zantedge (Dec 4, 2008)

Those look so good!


----------



## florabundance (Dec 4, 2008)

YUMMMM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm taking ur recipe - thanks for posting it.


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 4, 2008)

they look soo yummy!


----------

